# 17in rally



## musclecarman15 (Jul 29, 2013)

will 17 in new rally wheels (17by 8 with 5in backspacing) work on my 1970 gto 455 conv... has been lowered 1in..thx


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep, you will want a lower profile (50 series) tire on them and with tire on they will be about the same height as 15's w/R60's


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Depends on what size you go on tires.
Brent put them on his 68 in 9" on the rear 8" on the front. No rubbing on the rear, front rub some when turning in reverse only. He does have QA1 coil overs on the all 4 corners
Front is down about as far as it will go, could go a little further but not much.
Rear could be dropped quite a bit yet, lots of threads left on rear QA1s.
Don't know how much lower the car is then stock, but the highest you can adjust the QA1s is stock height, at least that is what we where told from a dealer.


Bill


----------

